# Not infidelity related, but needing the same tactics...



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Not infidelity related, but needing the same tactics...

My ex wife's Facebook page is restricted to friends only. I have access to a Facebook page that is friends with my ex wife. I have impending motions against her, and would like to download her entire Facebook page before filing and having her served, thus giving her no opportunity to remove or change things...

How can I make a copy of her entire page?


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Take screenshots.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

lenzi said:


> Take screenshots.


Yep. Scroll and take a screen shot. Rinse and repeat. A hundred (or a thousand) times, depending on how far back you want to go!

GusPolinski, Weightlifter, or other savvy computer gurus might have a better suggestion. You can PM them...


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

There are firefox add-ons you can download where you can save the entire webpage as an image.

I use them frequently when I'm web designing.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> There are firefox add-ons you can download where you can save the entire webpage as an image.
> 
> I use them frequently when I'm web designing.


Even better than using a separate program to grab a screen capture.

Save the results to a folder that you back up regularly.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Some screen capture programs will allow you to scroll and it will capture everything as you do.
Google for "Freeware Screen Capture Software Scrolling"


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I think the one I use is called FireShot.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SamuraiJack said:


> Some screen capture programs will allow you to scroll and it will capture everything as you do.
> Google for "Freeware Screen Capture Software Scrolling"


Hmmm...this got me thinking...just a simple screen recorder, recording to a video file as I scroll down the entire page, open the comments etc...

I think I have enough to get the spousal maintenance terminated...


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> I think I have enough to get the spousal maintenance terminated...


You live in one of those few states where the courts actually consider infidelity when deciding whether to award spousal support?

Because nowadays..most states don't.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

lenzi said:


> You live in one of those few states where the courts actually consider infidelity when deciding whether to award spousal support?
> 
> Because nowadays..most states don't.


No. In my state, infidelity means nothing. She was awarded maintenance in the divorce and has been receiving it for 2.5 years now.

While she is not married or engaged, or physically living with him, everything else about their relationship is indicative of a husband-wife relationship that rises to the level in my state to terminate maintenance. In fact, my case law research shows two cases that were upheld upon appeal by the maintenance recipient in precedential decisions where maintenance was terminated. My case shows even stronger evidence of a husband-wife relationship.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> In fact, my case law research shows two cases that were upheld upon appeal by the maintenance recipient in precedential decisions where maintenance was terminated. My case shows even stronger evidence of a husband-wife relationship.


You've obviously done your homework.

Good luck!


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Please update this thread as you go, because I am rooting for you.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

There is a "Save to Google Drive" extension for Chrome that might work well for you. It will essentially archive a copy of an entire page to your online Google Drive storage. When using it, you may want to scroll pretty far down your ex's timeline in order to capture as much information as possible.

That said, you may want to _*ALSO*_ consider using your phone or video camera to capture footage of you scrolling through your ex's page. I say this because she or her lawyer will doubtlessly try to make the case that you manipulated any files and/or images that you present as evidence in order to make your case.

Oh, and when you do this (via whatever means), you'd be wise to take efforts to obscure the account that you're using in order to gather info. After all, you don't want to lose that source!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

altawa said:


> Please update this thread as you go, because I am rooting for you.


How long til its up under current decree?

All hail the great wisdom of gus.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm rooting for you too. A friend of my husband was paying alimony for years even when his ex was living with another man. He could never prove it on his own and he didn't want to ask his kids to testify against their mom. She just married the guy last year so now he's off the hook.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Test this out.. 

Let me/us know how it works

Belkasoft: Evidence Search and Analysis Software for Digital Forensic Investigations


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> There is a "Save to Google Drive" extension for Chrome that might work well for you. It will essentially archive a copy of an entire page to your online Google Drive storage. When using it, you may want to scroll pretty far down your ex's timeline in order to capture as much information as possible.
> 
> That said, you may want to _*ALSO*_ consider using your phone or video camera to capture footage of you scrolling through your ex's page. I say this because she or her lawyer will doubtlessly try to make the case that you manipulated any files and/or images that you present as evidence in order to make your case.
> 
> Oh, and when you do this (via whatever means), you'd be wise to take efforts to obscure the account that you're using in order to gather info. After all, you don't want to lose that source!


Grabbed about 100 screen caps covering the past three years, and I did take video on my phone of the most compelling ones. And yeah...my source


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> How long til its up under current decree?
> 
> All hail the great wisdom of gus.



Sept 20, 2017.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> Grabbed about 100 screen caps covering the past three years, and I did take video on my phone of the most compelling ones.


Awesome.

Are you working w/ an attorney at all? If so, maybe get advise from him or her w/ respect to the best way to collect and store evidence that will back up your claim.

IIRC, HTH is a detective, and it's worth considering that his post above may have the benefit of professional experience.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Are you working w/ an attorney at all? If so, maybe get advise from him or her w/ respect to the best way to collect and store evidence that will back up your claim.
> 
> IIRC, HTH is a detective, and it's worth considering that his post above may have the benefit of professional experience.


I am working with an attorney. What prompted all of this at this point in time was that fact that due to some restructuring at my company, I was forced to take a 22% pay cut, or lose my job. To put that in perspective, after the paycut, my ex wife would be receiving over 2/3 of my GROSS pay in cash, and vehicle payments.

My oldest has been living with my wife and I ever since his mother kicked him out, and he has said a few things here and there about my ex's relationship with the POSOM (see, there is the infidelity tie...she's still with the teacher she cheated on me with). I know that when I go back into court to have the child support reduced to reflect my huge paycut, she will fight it tooth and nail, something that ordinarily in this circumstance, the courts would rubber stamp.

Well, she's going to get a bit more than she bargained for. She is still completely unaware of any of this.

EAT: I have just downloaded the software, and will mess with it tonight after work.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> I am working with an attorney. What prompted all of this at this point in time was that fact that due to some restructuring at my company, I was forced to take a 22% pay cut, or lose my job. To put that in perspective, after the paycut, my ex wife would be receiving over 2/3 of my GROSS pay in cash, and vehicle payments.
> 
> My oldest has been living with my wife and I ever since his mother kicked him out, and he has said a few things here and there about my ex's relationship with the POSOM (see, there is the infidelity tie...she's still with the teacher she cheated on me with). I know that when I go back into court to have the child support reduced to reflect my huge paycut, she will fight it tooth and nail, something that ordinarily in this circumstance, the courts would rubber stamp.
> 
> Well, she's going to get a bit more than she bargained for. She is still completely unaware of any of this.


Yeah, I recall reading this either earlier in this thread or elsewhere. Talk about a gross injustice. I don't understand how 95% of guys can afford sh*t like this.

How many kids are still w/ her and how old are they?

Why did she kick your oldest out?

When will the vehicle(s) be paid off? Are you also on the hook for any maintenance or repairs?


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

good for you Sam. I hate the spousal support system. First, they screw you by not allowing cheating to be a factor in the divorce or settlement then cripples you by stealing most of your income. Sounds like she was getting about half. What a sham. 

Win this !!!!!!!!

And keep us updated so it can help others who get absued by exs and the courts this way.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Yeah, I recall reading this either earlier in this thread or elsewhere. Talk about a gross injustice. I don't understand how 95% of guys can afford sh*t like this.


I no longer can, which is why I'm fighting it.



> How many kids are still w/ her and how old are they?


Oldest son is 19, daughter will be 17 in a matter of days, and youngest son just turned 13.



> Why did she kick your oldest out?


My ex is NPD, and so not a normal situation. I think part of it was just normal teenage stuff, but most of it was that my son reminded her a lot of me. The final straw was when he joined the Marines.



> When will the vehicle(s) be paid off? Are you also on the hook for any maintenance or repairs?


I should have the van paid off by the end of 2017. Fortunately I am not responsible for anything except the payment. In fact, the van is part of my case in that there have been some pretty serious repairs needed...transmission shot, engine blown, things like that, that her boyfriend paid for, for her. I also have some leverage with it in that since my name is on the loan, and will be on the title, she can't do anything with it, can't trade it, can't scrap it without my signature.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> good for you Sam. I hate the spousal support system. First, they screw you by not allowing cheating to be a factor in the divorce or settlement then cripples you by stealing most of your income. Sounds like she was getting about half. What a sham.
> 
> Win this !!!!!!!!
> 
> And keep us updated so it can help others who get absued by exs and the courts this way.


I hadn't intended on keeping a journal of this case, but since there seems to be some interest, I think I will...


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> I am working with an attorney. What prompted all of this at this point in time was that fact that due to some restructuring at my company, I was forced to take a 22% pay cut, or lose my job. To put that in perspective, after the paycut, my ex wife would be receiving over 2/3 of my GROSS pay in cash, and vehicle payments.


2/3?? WTF??? How can a judge even THINK that is fair, let alone you paying her anything?? CS, yes, alimony, what a crock.



> My oldest has been living with my wife and I ever since his mother kicked him out, and he has said a few things here and there about my ex's relationship with the POSOM (see, there is the infidelity tie...she's still with the teacher she cheated on me with). I know that when I go back into court to have the child support reduced to reflect my huge paycut, she will fight it tooth and nail, something that ordinarily in this circumstance, the courts would rubber stamp.
> 
> Well, she's going to get a bit more than she bargained for. She is still completely unaware of any of this.
> 
> EAT: I have just downloaded the software, and will mess with it tonight after work.


I guess my question is, what is there on the page that would make any difference at all?

Unless you are paying alimony and had some sort of prenup tied to infidelity, it isn't going to make a difference.

If your son is now living with you, then not only should you be able to use your reduced salary as reason to lower alimony, you shouldn't be paying her child support any longer.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

vellocet said:


> 2/3?? WTF??? How can a judge even THINK that is fair, let alone you paying her anything?? CS, yes, alimony, what a crock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my state, there are three grounds for ending maintenance. Death of either former spouse, remarriage of the receiving spouse, or if the receiving spouse enters into a defacto marriage...basically behaving as husband and wife without the formalization. It is the defacto marriage that I think I can get her on.

Alimony is not generally modified in my state. It stays as originally ordered, or is terminated.

As far as child support goes, my 19 year old son living with me...his child support to her ended last summer. She still has my 17 year old daughter, and 13 year old son living with her, and is receiving child support for them.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> In my state, there are three grounds for ending maintenance. Death of either former spouse, remarriage of the receiving spouse, or if the receiving spouse enters into a defacto marriage...basically behaving as husband and wife without the formalization. It is the defacto marriage that I think I can get her on.


Aha, so basically she doesn't get to collect alimony, but have a live in boyfriend helping her pay the bills? I like it!!

Well if you do it, don't let on what you are doing. Don't want her temporarily moving him out just to avoid alimony being taken away.

But isn't there a limit to alimony, as in you only have to pay so many years? There should be.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

vellocet said:


> Aha, so basically she doesn't get to collect alimony, but have a live in boyfriend helping her pay the bills? I like it!!
> 
> Well if you do it, don't let on what you are doing. Don't want her temporarily moving him out just to avoid alimony being taken away.
> 
> But isn't there a limit to alimony, as in you only have to pay so many years? There should be.


He's got another 2 1/2 years to go.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

vellocet said:


> Aha, so basically she doesn't get to collect alimony, but have a live in boyfriend helping her pay the bills? I like it!!
> 
> *Well if you do it, don't let on what you are doing. Don't want her temporarily moving him out just to avoid alimony being taken away.*
> 
> But isn't there a limit to alimony, as in you only have to pay so many years? There should be.


Not a word. She's not even aware I had to take a paycut.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Is your state similar as mine in that the ex has to show "trying to live an independent life". If your ex is receiving money or bulk of expenses said by someone else the courts view it as just being a dependent of another instead of independent life. 

It's very hard to prove at times and the lawyers usually chase the ex's financial statements to try and follow the money trail. 

I'm in a similar boat as my alimony payments are still under my temp order which has been going on for over two years and no end in site. The company I worked for was sold and I my position was eliminated. In my state an involuntary termination is grounds for alimony to end or modified. My stbx is of course fighting it. As stupid as it sounds I'm better unemployed than employed to get my divorce done. Had my divorce been done it would take months to get into court to adjust.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My state's supreme court has clarified that financial need on the part of the receiving spouse is not a determining factor in whether or not maintenance should be terminated. Their basis for that is in the fact that need is not a factor in termination upon death, or remarriage.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

The motions to modify child support, and terminate maintenance are being filed today. She is still unaware of anything, even me taking a paycut, so later today when she finds out, she is probably going to lose her freaking mind.

Over the weekend, the was texting with my oldest, who is living with me. She is planning on moving in the next three to six weeks. He asked her point blank if she was moving in with her boyfriend, and she said no. He asked her if that was so she would lose her money, and she became irate with him, and claimed that moving in with her boyfriend was something she needed to take slowly, and the time just wasn't right. Yeah...right.

I unblocked her from texting this morning so that I could receive her tirade when she gets served. Two reasons...one, to gather possible evidence, and two, the twisted pleasure of her meltdown. 

The timing was perfect too, because she sent me the following text..."I am selling things so my daughter can go to prom. I have 3 table. I will be selling the one your dad made. It's too big now. I wanted to give you the opportunity to purchase it first." The audacity of that woman knows no bounds...


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Future generations will wonder why we didn't fight a war to end spousal support.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> There is a "Save to Google Drive" extension for Chrome that might work well for you. It will essentially archive a copy of an entire page to your online Google Drive storage. When using it, you may want to scroll pretty far down your ex's timeline in order to capture as much information as possible.
> 
> That said, you may want to _*ALSO*_ consider using your phone or video camera to capture footage of you scrolling through your ex's page. I say this because she or her lawyer will doubtlessly try to make the case that you manipulated any files and/or images that you present as evidence in order to make your case.
> 
> *Oh, and when you do this (via whatever means), you'd be wise to take efforts to obscure the account that you're using in order to gather info. After all, you don't want to lose that source!*


Explain this one to me. I thought that there is no mechanism / function that allows an FB user to know who and / or from where their profile is being viewed.

If I'm wrong, let me know how to find that info.

Or explain to me what you meant above. That would be helpful.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> Explain this one to me. I thought that there is no mechanism / function that allows an FB user to know who and / or from where their profile is being viewed.
> 
> If I'm wrong, let me know how to find that info.
> 
> Or explain to me what you meant above. That would be helpful.


When he starts taking screenshots, the name of the account from which he's viewing her pics, status updates, etc (i.e. her FB "timeline") will be visible in either the upper left-hand portion of the screen or in the top center of the screen. If he wants to be able to continue looking at her FB timeline in order to gather intel in the future, he'll want to obscure that information prior to using anything that he gathers using said account as evidence.


----------



## Locke.Stratos (Sep 27, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> I unblocked her from texting this morning so that I could receive her tirade when she gets served. Two reasons...one, to gather possible evidence, and two, the twisted pleasure of her meltdown.


It's the simple things in life.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> When he starts taking screenshots, the name of the account from which he's viewing her pics, status updates, etc (i.e. her FB "timeline") will be visible in either the upper left-hand portion of the screen or in the top center of the screen. If he wants to be able to continue looking at her FB timeline in order to gather intel in the future, he'll want to obscure that information prior to using anything that he gathers using said account as evidence.


yes, I see what you mean. thanks.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Why don't your two younger children live more with you?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> Why don't your two younger children live more with you?


Since my job is two hours one way from where the kids and their mother live, and since their mother was a stay at home mother, the courts saw it as in their best interests to have majority time with her.

So ultimately, bending over backwards for 15 years so my now ex-wife could live where she wanted, in the school district she wanted, with the lifestyle she wanted, was successfully used against me.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Hope the court case goes your way.

Sad about your kids.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I have a court date of April 2 for the initial hearing. I am hoping to be granted an emergency stay on the child support and maintenance until a final decision can be reached.

Found out that my ex wife has been sick the past few days, and spending the night, with my son and daughter at her POSOM's house so he could take care of her...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Well, interesting day yesterday....

To back track a bit...I had not heard a word from her regarding the pay cut or my motions to reduce child support, and terminate maintenance. Complete silence on her part, which is strange, but largely immaterial. The regular mantra of woe is me, your father is bad, doesn't care about you kids has continued as my oldest and youngest have relayed to me.

Now about yesterday...my attorneys and I received notice that my ex'es attorney has withdrawn representation, and then last night, I got a text from my youngest saying that they are having to move in with the POSOM...so it appears that she may just be conceding...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> Well, interesting day yesterday....
> 
> To back track a bit...I had not heard a word from her regarding the pay cut or my motions to reduce child support, and terminate maintenance. Complete silence on her part, which is strange, but largely immaterial. The regular mantra of woe is me, your father is bad, doesn't care about you kids has continued as my oldest and youngest have relayed to me.
> 
> Now about yesterday...my attorneys and I received notice that my ex'es attorney has withdrawn representation, and then last night, I got a text from my youngest saying that they are having to move in with the POSOM...so it appears that she may just be conceding...


Screenshot that text!


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Screenshot that text!


yes keep a copy of that text for evidence


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Screenshot that text!


The text is stored safely on my phone, and I have real time backup of my texts anyway. I did pull a copy of my backup file off the phone already, so I got it covered.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> The text is stored safely on my phone, and I have real time backup of my texts anyway. I did pull a copy of my backup file off the phone already, so I got it covered.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Utterly ridiculous...she is actively in the process of moving in with the POSOM, not even hiding the fact any more. She didn't show up at the hearing this morning, and the judge declined a temporary stay on the maintenance, and gave her an automatic three week continuance. I have to continue paying the maintenance until a final order is in place. We will ask for an order requiring her to pay me back, but still...not sure we will even get that. Just pisses me off that she can continue to collect a paycheck from me by simply delaying the inevitable...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> Utterly ridiculous...she is actively in the process of moving in with the POSOM, not even hiding the fact any more. She didn't show up at the hearing this morning, and the judge declined a temporary stay on the maintenance, and gave her an automatic three week continuance. I have to continue paying the maintenance until a final order is in place. We will ask for an order requiring her to pay me back, but still...not sure we will even get that. Just pisses me off that she can continue to collect a paycheck from me by simply delaying the inevitable...


Sounds like the judge is a lazy coward.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Finally have an update to this...just yesterday, I finally got a judgement in my favor after nearly five months. She continued to be a no show over several more court dates, and FINALLY, the judge ordered maintenance stopped, and for her to reimburse me retroactively back to April 1.

The problem now is...she has no job. She has 60 days to pay back a lot of money, so I am likely going to have to start the process of putting a lien on her bank account, and her next tax return if I am going to recover any of it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> Finally have an update to this...just yesterday, I finally got a judgement in my favor after nearly five months. She continued to be a no show over several more court dates, and FINALLY, the judge ordered maintenance stopped, and for her to reimburse me retroactively back to April 1.
> 
> The problem now is...she has no job. She has 60 days to pay back a lot of money, so I am likely going to have to start the process of putting a lien on her bank account, and her next tax return if I am going to recover any of it.


I'm just gonna go ahead and re-use this...


----------

